# Állomány, fájl



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Szerintetek melyik kifejezés helyesebb számítástechnikai terminusként: _állomány _vagy _fájl_?

(Nekem úgy tűnik, hogy a _fájl _használatosabb.)

Köszi!


----------



## jazyk

Tudom, hogy az nem válaszol a kérdésedre, de a német-magyar magyar-német szótáramban van a _fájl _szó.


----------



## Norfren

A fájl használatosabb. Nem csupán a rövidsége miatt, hanem ez a magyarban azonosult a számítógépes _adatállománnyal_, tehát azonnal tudjuk, hogy miről van szó. Az állománynak viszont többféle jelentése van (igaz, a számítógép mellett ülve biztos nem gondolunk egy katonai állomány másolására.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> Szerintetek melyik kifejezés helyesebb számítástechnikai terminusként: _állomány _vagy _fájl_? (Nekem úgy tűnik, hogy a _fájl _használatosabb.)



Mindkettő helyes. Az *"állomány"* az a magyarítás, amellyel eredetileg próbálkozott az informatikai szakma; emiatt voltaképp _szakszerűbb_ (az *"adatállomány"* formában pedig még egyértelmű is), a gyakorlatban azonban kiszorította a *"fájl"* szó, amely köznyelvibb, de ugyanúgy helyes, mint a *"sport"* vagy a *"menedzser"*.

Én az *"(adat)állomány"* szót általában csak akkor használom, ha olyan szoftverleírást fordítok angolról magyarra, amelynek nagyon precíz, fontoskodó és hivatalos a stílusa (pl. az adóhatóság szoftvereinek leírása). De ilyenkor is _váltogatom_ a kettőt a változatosság és az érthetőség érdekében. Ha viszont átüt az angol szövegen, hogy elsősorban _praktikus és érthető_ akar lenni inkább, akkor habozás nélkül mindig a *"fájl"* szót használom.

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

Az orvosok is szeretnek latin szavakat használva beszélni, de ha nagyon nagyon muszáj, akkor tudják magyarul is.
Ugyanígy van a számítástechnikában is, csak az angol szavakkal.
Lehet magyarul is megfogalmazni, csak az nem olyan előkelő, mert esetleg a pórnép is érti.
Az idegen szavaknak sokszor magasabb presztizsük van a magyar anyanyelvű beszélők között is, mint a magyar szavaknak. Ezért a sok idegen szó használata olyan esetekben is, amikor létezik magyar kifejezés.
Az idegen szavak túlzott használatát nem tartom szerencsésnek.
Nemzetközi áruszállítás helyett is mondhatnánk, hogy *t*ranszportálás *i*nternacionális *r*elációkban és akkor még a rövidítést is megértenénk.

Úgyhogy szerintem az állomány meg a fájl használata nem helyesség, hanem sokkal inkább ízlés és egyéb szempontok függvénye.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Nagyjából egyetértek Akitlosszal.

*A.*


----------

